# help please: XD driver compatible? 2016 Felt F55X



## mforness3000 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Anyone know if the Felt R3 disc hubs are compatible with xd driver freehubs? If so, which one will work?

F55x - Felt Bicycles

Thanks, Matt


----------

